# hi mountain jerky seasoning/cure came in today!



## chris_harper (Feb 12, 2007)

my order of jerky seasoning/cure came in today, along with the buckboard bacon cure, and a free bottle of bean seasoning with it. i bought a package of eye of round steaks (1/2 lb), and have them covered and in the fridge until tomorrow, when it will be time to smoke them. i cut them into strips first, of course. i had an idea in the store, but wanted to ask if anyone had tried this: the packages of beef for stir-fry they have in the meat section. already cut into strips, cutting out one step. no pun intended there.


----------



## smoke detector (Feb 13, 2007)

I haven't tried the stir-fry, but I can see where you're going with that.
I have tried flank, bottom round roast, and bottom round steak london broil. They all turned out good, but the flank steak was preferred most. Yes, the most expensive. If I try out the stir-fry before someone posts, I'll let you know how it went.

I've had limited experience with making jerky, but so far 180 degrees for 2.5 hours has turned out the best results for my family and friends.
One nice thing about jerky is that it gives me something I can smoke during the week. Most everything else takes to long to smoke on a weekday.

Good luck with your batch. 1/2 pound will go quickly!


----------



## meat~smoker in n.j. (Feb 13, 2007)

Hi Chris,
   can u please tell me were to order the seasoning & cure u got !!! 
 how much do u need to do a 1/b lb...i thought the pkg`s they sell are for doing 10 lbs @ once.?? thanks ... charlie


----------



## cajunsmoker (Feb 13, 2007)

Hey Charlie,

The Hi Mountain jerky seasoning comes with enough to do 15#'s of meat. You don't have to do it all at once though. The directions tell you how much to use per pound.

edit - here's the link

http://www.himtnjerky.com/


----------



## chris_harper (Feb 13, 2007)

https://shop.himtnjerky.com/online/home.php here is the link. i took what it said to do one pound, and cut that in half. i decided to do 1/2 lb first as a trial run.


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 13, 2007)

Meat~smoker -

You could mix it yourself or just split up the package into 1 lb packs.

Debi


----------



## smokincowboy (Feb 13, 2007)

I have made jerky in my hot air machine I like bar b que so I get my favorite sause and soke it in that over nite and  make it the next day


----------



## chris_harper (Feb 14, 2007)

here is the pics of todays jerky trial run. we had already ate part of it before i remembered to take pics.


----------



## smokingjake (Feb 14, 2007)

I have always used a Thai reciepe to make what the Thai's call dried meat.  and use flkank steak and make my own seasoning.  By the way DeejayDebi  looks like nice drums what make are they.  I own Pearls not as many drums.   If anyone wants the seasoning to try just let me know.


Jake


----------



## meat~smoker in n.j. (Feb 14, 2007)

look`s good chris...mmmmmmm yummy,,.I got the link , gonna order today .thanks ,,,charlie


----------



## smoke detector (Feb 14, 2007)

Congrats! Looks like it turned out good. What flavor did you use?


----------



## chris_harper (Feb 14, 2007)

i used original flavor. i might try another flavor next time though. i will definitely put some extra stuff the next batch, eg garlic powder.


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 14, 2007)

Looks good Chris! That'll wet your appetite. Jerky is kind of addictive. My favorite is a kind of teriaki stlye..

Smoking Jake 

Those are 1980's Ludwig Super Classic Maples with long lugs  ... Pearl rack and hardware though LOL  

A closer look can be had here:
http://www.deejaysworld.net/drums.htm      click on "My Current Setup" it's a PDF file.

I've got some 97% hambuger I'm gonna try that Jerky Shooter thing I got for Xmas later.  I keep threatening too ry it but never get to it. We'll see what it does ... TONIGHT!


----------



## cajunsmoker (Feb 14, 2007)

rolls, flams, drags and paradiddles
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I played drums in the band in high school anddrum and bugle corp in boot camp and hadn't thought abought that stuff in 25 years


----------



## chris_harper (Feb 14, 2007)

i used to play the drums. i had a CB700 Percussion (jet black with a chrome snare) from the 8th grade until i was in basic training. my parents needed the money, so they sold it. i miss them.


----------



## chris_harper (Feb 15, 2007)

anyone ever use a beef shoulder roast for jerky? i have 2 or 3 of them in the freezer, and could use one for jerky.


----------



## vulcan75001 (Feb 15, 2007)

Chris..
I have never tried a shoulder roast before...I usually use either a top or bottom round london broil, which ever is on sale..top is more tender...it'll be interesting to see how the roast works out for ya.....


----------



## chris_harper (Feb 15, 2007)

i was just thinking, that is what i have in the freezer, and i wouldn't have to go buy some more meat, just to make jerky. i am still thinking of the beef for stir-fry they sell, as it is already in strips.


----------



## msmith (Feb 16, 2007)

Dang chris the way your going when we can finally get together and do some cooking. Im just gonna sit back and watch you. Ill be sure and keep the cold beer iced down.


----------



## chris_harper (Feb 16, 2007)

marvin, i might be going to first shift soon, 7 a.m.-3 p.m, mon-fri. they are "restructering" the department i work in. we are short-handed, and they don't want to hire more people. i don't have the seniority to stay on a weekend shift. oh well, it was fun while it lasted. first shift is better than second or third. and i will have my weekends free again. i'll let you know when it happens.


----------



## msmith (Feb 16, 2007)

Well thats how it usually goes, but we are for sure gonna come and visit and have a good time. It wont be much longer and this weather will get a lot milder. I think its keeping everybody sick these days, cant wait for spring time.


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 16, 2007)

Chris -

Sorry t hear you lost that gig - it was a beauty! Never tried that stir fry stuff but if the price is right it might be worth a try.

I'm finally trying that jerky shooter thig I got for xmas. Sute makes the meat look gross! Hope it tastes better than it looks.

I didn't get to play music until I after I went to boot camp my Dad worked third shift - I'm making up for it now though!


----------



## chris_harper (Feb 16, 2007)

i thought about a jerky gun. i might get one still. the stir-fry strips are kinda expensive. i am thinking of thawing out a shoulder roast and trying one.


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 16, 2007)

I gotta tell ya this gun looks like it's shootin out turds though! comes with enough cure and spices to make 10 lbs of funny little strips. This ones Hickory Smoked flavor so I drying it in the oven.


Looks like my ovens only got a 5 lb capacity ... I need 3 more racks!


----------



## chris_harper (Feb 17, 2007)

today i bought a 3.12LB eye of round roast. i have it in 3 zip-loc freezer bags in the fridge curing. each one is a different flavor; one regular, one cajun, and one garlic. tomorrow i will dry it out and try it out.


----------

